# Prop kick in time?



## SJ69 (Feb 17, 2006)

I started my prop / tren cycle today.  Will be running 150mg prop / 100mg tren eod.  How long before you notice the effects on these short esters?  Last cycles were all long esters taking 3 weeks or so before kicking in.


----------



## GFR (Feb 17, 2006)

Makes no difference to me if it's prop or test E or cyp....I don't see shit till about 21 days in.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 17, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Makes no difference to me if it's prop or test E or cyp....I don't see shit till about 21 days in.



Damn, I was hoping for a quicker kick in for  short cycle, that's why I choose prop / tren and decided to skip the orals.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2006)

WTF!? I feel it the next day, and everything is in full swing by day 7. I'm on prop/tren right now. No worries, bro. You will feel prepared to take on an army after one week.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 18, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Makes no difference to me if it's prop or test E or cyp....I don't see shit till about 21 days in.


Then it must not have been Prop. That shit should take off in the first few days. This is why it's use at the front of a cycle along with another form of test.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 18, 2006)

OUCH !! Damn people complain about Qv's Enantat hurting, that's nothing.  Shot 2 cc's yesterday, now I feel like I took a tight pattern of buckshot in my glute.  Where's the best place to get some sterile oil to cut it with?  
A little pain is OK, but this prop / tren is killing me, no way I can squat today, I can't even walk right.


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Then it must not have been Prop. That shit should take off in the first few days. This is why it's use at the front of a cycle along with another form of test.


It was prop and I didnt knotice anything but a elevated libito for 14-21 days .


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2006)

QV prop is notorious for cripling pain. Cutting it won't help much. Cooking some BA out might help some.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 18, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> QV prop is notorious for cripling pain. Cutting it won't help much. Cooking some BA out might help some.



It's not Qv's prop, it's a UG lab.  I was just comparing the pain to Qv's Enantat because alot of people complain about that, but believe me Qv's Test E is nothing compared to this tren / prop mix.
I don't want to try to evaporate the BA out, I'd probably end up with all crystals at the bottom.
I guess I'll just have to endure, but I don't see how I'll be able to hit delts and other spots and still be able to lift.  I'll move it around and hit different parts of the glute and hip I guess.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 18, 2006)

I felt prop libido effects in a day or two, and started to see results within a week. My prop was from a UG lab and it hurt, but nothing that was crippling like when I shot deca 400mg/ml....now that hurt bad.

If your prop is from the china man its well know all his oils hurt because of the solvent levels he puts in it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 20, 2006)

Prop can hurt, but not that bad.  For me, prop in the delts and glutes were fine.  Quads is where I had problems.  Sounds like your UG is using too much BA in the prop or tren.

Haven't cycled in over a year, but in my experience test enanthate took about 5 weeks to kick in.  Test prop had me rockin' in about 3-4 days...


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 21, 2006)

i'm gonna use the same UG lab as sj69. what is a tolerable BA% for this blend? sj69, do you know the numbers off hand?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 21, 2006)

I didn't realize it was a prop/tren blend. If it 100/100, it will feel like you got hit with a bat the day after the shot, dispite the brand. Unless one plans to run really large doses, I would advise against using a prop/tren blend. Buy them serperate at 100 mg/mL.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 21, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> i'm gonna use the same UG lab as sj69. what is a tolerable BA% for this blend? sj69, do you know the numbers off hand?



I don't know the BA %, but I'd guess it to be pretty high.  My delt shot didn't hurt nearly as bad, but it there is significant discomfort there also.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 21, 2006)

SJ69 that stuff is going to feel bad no matter where you shoot it. Best place is probably the glute as far as not effecting your workouts. A quad or delt injection is going to mke things suck.


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 22, 2006)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> I don't know the BA %, but I'd guess it to be pretty high.  My delt shot didn't hurt nearly as bad, but it there is significant discomfort there also.


it's on the label to the left.


			
				SJ69 said:
			
		

> SJ69 that stuff is going to feel bad no matter where you shoot it. Best place is probably the glute as far as not effecting your workouts. A quad or delt injection is going to mke things suck.


wow... that's gonna make eod a little difficult. my rotation for eod is quads, glutes, and delts.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 22, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> it's on the label to the left.



I'll check and post it up latter.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 22, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> it's on the label to the left.
> 
> .



It's 5 % BA  for both the tren / prop and the prop alone.
It's also 15 % BB for both.

I wonder why he needs 5% for the prop, when 5% is enough to dissolve both the prop AND the tren??


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 22, 2006)

19-chief said:
			
		

> wow... that's gonna make eod a little difficult. my rotation for eod is quads, glutes, and delts.


 I would change your rotation to quads, glutes, ventrogluteal. VG is the sweetest spot, IMO.


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 22, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I would change your rotation to quads, glutes, ventrogluteal. VG is the sweetest spot, IMO.



 Could you post a good diagram on that spot?  I read about the whole hand on the pelvic arch, V thing, but I still don't get it.  It seems to me from what I read the spot would be where your little change pocket on your jeans is?

Is 5% BA, 15% BB really all that high?  My partner is actually red and swollen, but no way was it a dirty inject, we are obsessive about sterility.


----------



## 19-chief (Feb 23, 2006)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I would change your rotation to quads, glutes, ventrogluteal. VG is the sweetest spot, IMO.


where else on the ass is there to go besides ventro... that's only place i go when i go glutes. at least when you get a knot, it doesn't effect you too much there.


----------

